# US s7 snapdragon rooting?



## johnspack (Jan 24, 2019)

I have the US version of the Galaxy S7/930V.  It has the snapdragon 820.  I have found a rooting package but really not sure as I've read of so many instances of people bricking them.  I enabled developer options,
and they show USB Debugging and OEM unlock among others.  Has anyone here safely rooted the 930V?


----------



## flmatter (Jan 24, 2019)

XDA  maybe your best bet. It has been a long time since I rooted a phone.


----------

